# The SBHonline Community Daily > Digerati Discussions! >  >  Samsung 4K 50"

## JEK

My brother-in-law just got one and I saw it this weekend -- I WANT ONE!  The price isn't as bad as I thought - $1500. A little bit chicken and egg -- very little content and will probably be that way until there are more sets out there. The Samsung comes with videos on a USB stick for demo purposes.

----------


## KevinS

Re: the chicken and the egg - how does HD and standard definition look on the 4K?

----------


## JEK

Just like on a 1080p set.

----------


## Petri

It does scale 1080p to 4K so if the scaled result looks better or not depends on the viewer :)   The so-called "SuperHD" on Netflix (less compressed 1080p) looks pretty good, too, and scales better. 

The amount of 4K content available is poor as JEK said.  A few Netflix series and you've seen them all.  Sony has a 4K movie service with a media player but it works only with Sony TV's, Samsung sells a external 1 TB hard drive with five movies on it.  Photos look great from an USB stick and the internet has some 4K clips, I've yet to try to install an Android app on the TV to stream photos to it.

We've had the curved 65" Samsung 4K for almost a month now and love it.  It does look better in bigger size so I wouldn't go for anything smaller.

Just make sure you'll get HDMI 2.0 and HEVC support, there are models out there that won't support them.


I would like to get a 4K display in my home office and connect a Mac Mini or laptop to it.  Unfortunately Apple's 4K support is pretty limited at the moment, one could get a 28" 4K monitor for $500 already so that's not an issue.

----------


## JEK

From my research today I've found that Verizon FiOS is in the best position to supply 4K content as they have fiber to the door. I also found a 40" Samsung UHD set that will fit into a cabinet that houses my Sony 36" HD LCD with two inches to spare. No bezel on the 40".  BTW, there was no possible negotiation on changing the cabinet.

----------


## NYCFred

> It does scale 1080p to 4K so if the scaled result looks better or not depends on the viewer :)   The so-called "SuperHD" on Netflix (less compressed 1080p) looks pretty good, too, and scales better. 
> 
> The amount of 4K content available is poor as JEK said.  A few Netflix series and you've seen them all.  Sony has a 4K movie service with a media player but it works only with Sony TV's, Samsung sells a external 1 TB hard drive with five movies on it.  Photos look great from an USB stick and the internet has some 4K clips, I've yet to try to install an Android app on the TV to stream photos to it.
> 
> We've had the curved 65" Samsung 4K for almost a month now and love it.  It does look better in bigger size so I wouldn't go for anything smaller.
> 
> Just make sure you'll get HDMI 2.0 and HEVC support, there are models out there that won't support them.
> 
> 
> I would like to get a 4K display in my home office and connect a Mac Mini or laptop to it.  Unfortunately Apple's 4K support is pretty limited at the moment, one could get a 28" 4K monitor for $500 already so that's not an issue.



Yeah, but did you get a couch yet?

----------


## JEK

I may do a Ditka.  Back when we lived in Plano, Texas, Mike was a neighbor and was selling his BMW. Negotiations were held in his den where a tap was installed in a mini-fridge next to his Lazy Boy.

----------


## Petri

> From my research today I've found that Verizon FiOS is in the best position to supply 4K content as they have fiber to the door. I also found a 40" Samsung UHD set that will fit into a cabinet that houses my Sony 36" HD LCD with two inches to spare. No bezel on the 40".  BTW, there was no possible negotiation on changing the cabinet.



That's why we don't use a cabinet, no excuses for not to upgrade :)

A friend bought a new TV last year, went from something like 42" to 50" because the master of the house thought >50" would have been too big. Turned out the 50" was actually smaller than the 42" they had because the old one had such a large bezel.

----------


## Petri

> Yeah, but did you get a couch yet?



Yes!

No dining table yet, though, the italians are on vacation in August.  We have a small table in the kitchen but I tend to have my morning coffee and newspaper in a buddha position on the floor :)

----------


## JEK

My 40" was installed yesterday -- all that would fit into the family room cabinet. It replaced a 36" Sony LCD HD and is two inches less on width and 8 inches on height. Great picture -- much improved on HD and Netflix has some UHD content including Breaking Bad and House of Cards. Shot some native 4K on my Lumix and it is unbelievable  on the Samsung.

Also took a few stills out at the river.

P1090099.jpg

----------


## JEK

Also found 4K from Netflix on the Apple TV was as good as the Netflix direct from the Samsung.

----------


## amyb

That Lumix was a great pick. The detail is simply amazing.

----------


## JEK

That was shot at 50 frames per second!

----------


## amyb

I am very impressed.

----------


## Peter NJ

Beautiful picture!

----------


## JEK

Uploaded the video to Youtube at full 4K - try it on a hi res monitor, but your 4K set will work better :)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...&v=cVJtdC7zVc8

Note - select 4K

Screen Shot 2014-08-29 at 3.11.10 PM.jpg

----------


## Peter NJ

Crystal clear! Do people kayak there?

----------


## JEK

Oh yes and some die. A sad tale from last year.

http://www.wjla.com/articles/2013/07...ues-91267.html

----------


## JEK



----------


## Petri

Works great on the computer and looks sharp, using around 20-30 Mbit/s of bandwidth.


But not so on the YouTube client on the Samsung UHD TV.  Looks more like scaled FullHD, only around 4+ Mbit/s.  I looked into this (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6D-A6CL3Pv8) as well, a great clip but it doesn't look 4K either on the TV.    Perhaps the TV doesn't support the VP9 codec YouTube uses.  Most pre-2014 UHD TV's can't even do Netflix 4K due to lack of codec support.

I couldn't find anything about 4K on the Vimeo App, they accept 4K videos but I don't find any option to see the videos on 4K on the web site either.

----------


## jeffbg

I'm debating the 50" curved or not curved.  What is the verdict?  Does curved really look and seem better, or a gimmick?

----------


## JEK

I suggest a field trip to Best buy. I have the flat 40" and it is great.

----------


## Petri

> I'm debating the 50" curved or not curved.  What is the verdict?  Does curved really look and seem better, or a gimmick?



Curved looks cooler.  I don't think it makes a difference at 50" other than that.

----------


## stbartshopper

John,
I thought we had a good camera system. Your picture of the heron puts us to shame. $1500 is now in the range where the 4K TVs will sell and now my guess is the content will not be far behind.

----------


## Petri

> I'm debating the 50" curved or not curved.  What is the verdict?  Does curved really look and seem better, or a gimmick?



Now you can get both if you go for 105".

http://www.engadget.com/2014/09/04/s...-uhd-bendable/

----------

